# Plympton Megabowl, Plymouth, May 2008



## lycos

After many recce's tonight was going to be the night. 
The team was assembled, myself, MrB, Scotty & Sarah, Scrub, JamesPP, and was pleased to see Kernow managed to make it!
The original access plan didn't go as planned so we had to improvise, the whole team became involved but were all just about ready to give up for now and move on....
Nah, we couldn't let it beat us, there had to be a way in and eventually we found it, took a lot of teamwork but finally, one by one, we were in!

I cant tell you an awful lot about the history of the place, but if you're from the area you'll probably know it, some of the other guys may be able to shed more light on it though as they'll all be along to add their bit...

And here's what we found...

View of the main area, used to be full of arcade machines but little remains,







what remains of the alleys...











One of the bar areas...






Wow, someone found the power...even the UV's worked!











Cracking night, and the exit was awesome thanks to MrB,
Thanks to everyone involved, was nice to meet JamesPP and Scrub too,
Hope everyone enjoyed it as much as us...


----------



## *MrB*

Nice report dude, and what a top night. Thanks to everyone who came along. As said it was a now or never situation!

A few pics from myself

The Bowling Entrance





Bowling computer





Lasers





Some graffiti in Quasar Laser





Part of the Quasar lazer zone





Me playing with torches





Hungry?





Scrub playing, while Kernow captures the moment





Still power on





Derelict Lanes





Quasar rules.......well it did


----------



## kernowexpeditionary

wicked dudes! nice pics lycos! & glad to see MrB is making use of his sigma10-20....great bit of kit

nice to catch up with scotty, scrub, james pp & finially meet sarah...

will get my pics up tomm!


----------



## jamespp

Great images! Was a good night. Strange being born again! 

That place brings back so many memories!


----------



## Scotty

lycos, don't be so modest on the entry. it was all you, if you stopped and gave up we might have gotten in to DA. 

was a great night. happy we got in, shame there was not more stuff in there.
it looked like people got in before and trashed it. it was also very stripped. 

the power is still on and the phones still work (as i found out).
a good night lads.
whats next?


----------



## Scrub2000

Played all - was an interesting evening!

Good to meet MrB and Lycos throughout the day. 

Couple from me:-


----------



## *MrB*

Nice pics guys, and 10/10 for lycos. Without him we would not have got in


----------



## lycos

*Thanks all,*

Thanks for all the comments guys, not sure but was that a compliment from scotty or not? , cool pics everyone, sorry I fotgot to resize mine but hey... wont forget this night n a hurry, catch y'all soon!


----------



## kernowexpeditionary

lol i was quite pleased at finding the breakers for the lights 

ill stop being slack and get some pics up later!


----------



## rookinella

Fantastic guys! I wanna come to Plymouth!


----------



## thestig

awesome work guys! i had a look round there several times and was convinced it was sealed up too tight. kudos for getting in!


----------



## *MrB*

It was very tight indeed stig. lycos and his sheer determination and cunning stunts got us in


----------



## kernowexpeditionary

right heres a few of mine....not a great outing for me pics wise but fun all the same.... at least i got a decend group pic


----------



## lycos

*Ideal!*

Good work kernow, Glad someone actually got a good group pic!


----------



## rwalton159

Nice pics.

I used to work in the leisure industry for a company that rented out jukeboxes, fruit machine and pool tables. 

I remember the country going mad on 10-pin bowling and loads of Megabowls and Hollywood Bowl businesses being opened up and down the country. The company I worked for spent loads of money on the basketball machines, fancy pool tables etc and installed 100s in these centres.

Sad to see these places closing down / knocked down only 15 or years later. However, many of the buildings were units and lacked any charm and aren't a patch on the old cinemas / old leisure centres.


----------



## smileysal

This looks like a good explore, love all the lights still one, that looks great. Were there any skittles still there, or had they been taken? Really want to go to Plymouth now, you've got some fab places to explore. 

Love the one of someone riding down one of the lanes on the chair lol (TnM would have a go at that if there wasn't a shopping trolley present! lmao).

Love the group shot.

Excellent pics,

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## pdtnc

really cool to see the back-stage bits... nice that you had some power too  Cheers for sharing 

Did you all dress in black on purpose?


----------



## lycos

Hi Everyone and thanks for your comments, was sad to see the place close down after all the fun that was had there, and never really got into the new going to the new bowling place in the local 'Warner village', They didn't have the mighty Quasar!  but they do have arcade games a plenty, all the pins had gone Sal, we all looked hard for them too, think everyone wanted to see at least one!
pdtnc, just sorta happened most of us were in black, might have had something to do with the time and location of the explore, and hi vis stuffs not good for shadow hopping!

Thanks for visiting,
Lycos.


----------



## Ancient Mariner

Nice one guys, looks like a great explore!


----------



## [standalone]

niiice!!!


----------



## dan_cook_999

*Awesome*

Awesome explore guys,brings back alot of memories of bein a kid in quaser,i even had a bowling and quaser party in ther once good times those were would love to be able to get in there now and check out behind the scenes of the place


----------



## grimheart

*well done*

well done guy nice pics im planning on a visit there myself and down to millenium got aload of ideas for there


----------



## v-w-chick

wooohhh how kool, glad i found this thread 
god i use to come here for alot of my birthdays as i was growing up, my mate even broke her arm in the Quasar room haha
i love what u do and would love to come along, wud PM people but not allowed yet. 
good pics and looks like fun


----------



## strokesboy21

id love to visit this anyone able to pm me on how i can explore this


----------



## Potter

Pure awesome!

Quasar area looks amazing with all them lights.

Fantastic seeing all that equipment. Love that with insides of the bowling computer, and great to see shelves of spare monitors. I'm sure the one on the top shelf has a can of Relentless in it.

Like the shot through the broken monitor cover.

In the first lot, are those screens above smashed, as they look it?


----------



## camoslam

Awesome shots, that's just down the road from me!


----------



## steve_o

I think access has now sadly passed. Round the back is a caravan parked up. A portacabin site office and part of the building has a big hole in with a JCB/digger visable inside.


----------



## kernowexpeditionary

that was a fun nite! thanks for bumping the post!


----------



## crazyjon

wot fab pics used to go there years ago remember playing nine ball pool in there went past it some weeks ago and as far as i can see not much has happened with the place shame as the place on cattdown aint the same as this place in size


----------



## smax man

i can tell you a little more about this 

befoer it was a megabowl it use to be Queensway Furniture but that was back in the late 1980,s 

i wonder what it is like in there now 

worth a revisit any one ????


----------



## kevsy21

looks good inside must have been a great explore,well done guys and great pics


----------



## crazyjon

Is this place still there? as might be worth a visit again


----------



## Foz77

I can see the local 'leccy company scratching their heads wondering why "the old abandoned Megabowl" is still using electricity


----------



## smax man

Yes Jon still there

but well boarded up as i did have a look about and then walked away but may have another look as that was a coupe of months ago


----------

